

The Internet, new media, and the new American dream - kesernio
http://thetechblock.com/internet-new-media-american-dream/

======
asc76
"Focus on building a community first, and worry about monetization later." I
don't entirely agree with this statement. This is precisely why a lot of
startups fail because they slap on the business model as an afterthought. DHH
said it pretty well:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=0CDXJ6bMkMY)

~~~
nchlswu
Strictly referring to new media as an independent content creator, I think the
statement does apply. Building the community and relationships gives you the
ability to monetize much easier.

However, I do agree with you on the broader point. Building or creating
something isn't an instant recipe for income. It can't be a blanket approach
to something like a startup.

------
abdophoto
Great piece and really solid points.

------
alayak123
Simply amazing. Good read!

